# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Disney i PIK Vrbovec

## Honey

> Udruga Prijatelji životinja pokrenula je akciju kojom želi prekinuti suradnju Disneyja i PIK Vrbovca jer smatraju neprihvatljivim da Disneyjev crtani lik Mickey Mouse reklamira mesne paštete, hrenovke, salame i hamburgere koji ne predstavljaju zdrave proizvode za djecu i iza kojih se krije patnja životinja u intenzivnom farmskom uzgoju.
> Prijatelji životinja zahtijevaju od Disneyja da što prije PIK Vrbovcu oduzme licenciju za korištenje lika Mickeyja Mousea, te time prekine svoje sudjelovanje u obmani djece i povezanost tvrtke s nezdravim mesnim proizvodima i patnjama svinja i krava u intenzivnom farmskom uzgoju.
> 
> Suradnjom s PIK Vrbovcem (www.pik-vrbovec.hr/asortiman_Disney.html) i sam Disney podržava ekološke štete, nasilje nad djecom svinja i krava te ljudsku djecu čini žrtvama lažne propagande. Dok im se s pakiranja mesnih proizvoda smiješi njihov omiljeni lik, djeca ostaju u zabludi glede istine o svojoj prehrani koja se skriva iza zidova modernih farmi i klaonica, a roditeljima ostavlja malo mogućnosti za pravilan odgoj po tom pitanju.
> 
> U svojem poslovanju Disney bi trebao slijediti visoki moralni i etički kodeks koji u današnje vrijeme ne dopušta, već osuđuje svaki oblik manipulacije u svrhu stjecanja dobiti, a pogotovo ako se radi o manipuliranju djecom. 'Smatramo da je sramotno za Disney što se upustio u promoviranje proizvoda koji nisu dobar izbor za prehranu djece i iza kojih se krije okrutnost prema životinjama', izjavio je Luka Oman.
> 
> Disney bi trebao zbog svojeg ugleda, i iz istih razloga iz kojih je prekinuo suradnju s McDonald'som, prekinuti suradnju i s PIK Vrbovcem, jer je u ovom slučaju situacija i gora s obzirom da roditelji nekako još i mogu izbjeći restorane brze hrane, no vrlo teško i hrenovke, paštete, salame i hamburgere s kojih Mickey Mouse poziva u gotovo svakoj trgovini.
> 
> ...


Akciju podržavam, pismo sam poslala  :Smile:

----------


## gejsha

poslala  :D

----------


## Mony

E, fakat, sastojci Disney pasteta i hrenovki su tolko odvratni da nisam mogla povjerovat da se na njima nalazi slika Mickey Mouse-a cime privlace djecu da jedu to   :Mad:  

Poslat cu i ja, al sutra, danas ne stignem.

Zar Drustvo za zastitu potrosaca ne moze uvesti neki "odjel" koji ce pratiti proizvode ambalazom namijenjene djeci, al ne i sastojcima???

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja bi to zakonom zabranila. perfidno.
šaljem pismo.

----------


## nevena

Taman jucer pricam MM da cu poslati jedan mail udruzi za zastitu potrosaca za te hrenovke i pastete jer mi vec dugo "bode oci" taj mickey mouse. Gade mi se takve stvari.

naravno pismo saljem

----------


## Audrey

Ha, ni Hlapić salama nije ništa zdravija, a moji napnu silu da im kupim baš nju kad ju vide u dućanu. Ne znam tko nju proizvodi, baš ću pogledati slijedeći put kad budem u shoppingu.

----------


## MGrubi

podržavam

zabranila bih ja reklamiranje i ostale nezdrave hrane za djecu  8)

----------


## paci

> Ha, ni Hlapić salama nije ništa zdravija, a moji napnu silu da im kupim baš nju kad ju vide u dućanu. Ne znam tko nju proizvodi, baš ću pogledati slijedeći put kad budem u shoppingu.


gavrilović

salame i mini hrenovke

----------


## Mony

A ti Hlapicevci imaju bas jak marketing.
Moj mali nije doista podlozan reklamama, al kad vidi tu, oci mu se zalijepe za TV (dobro da ne zna sta reklamiraju   :Rolling Eyes:  ), al on Hlapica ne zove Hlapic, vec: Za tvoj dobar tek   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ja cu sastaviti i jedno pismo Drustvu za zastitu potrosaca, ozbiljno.

Ak neko ima njihovu adresu, mail, nek mi posalje, da ne trazim sad okolo.

Ljute me takve stvari jako   :Mad:

----------


## suncokret

Kad sam prvi put vidjela te reklame ostala sam  :? ,pa  :shock:  i na kraju   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Oprostite zbog puno smajlića, ali riječima to ne bi mogla tako dobro prikazati, u svakom slučaju akciju podržavam, a i ovim Hlapić paštetama i salamama bi trebalo stati na kraj.

----------


## yaya

> Kad sam prvi put vidjela te reklame ostala sam  :? ,pa  :shock:  i na kraju


Mene više ništa ne iznenađuje

----------


## Matilda

Poslala pismo.

Što sve ne bi učinili da namame djecu.   :Mad:

----------


## petarpan

eto, poslala ga jučer...

----------


## maxi

poslala sam i ja makar bi ja akcent stavila na nezdravu hranu a ne na patnju životinja

----------


## Mony

> poslala sam i ja makar bi ja akcent stavila na nezdravu hranu a ne na patnju životinja



Ja sam detaljnije procitala pismo (sto u pocetku svog komentiranja na ovom topicu nisam), i nisam ga na kraju poslala, bas zato sto je akcent stavljen na patnju zivotinja, a ne na zdravoj prehrani djece.
Zato i mislim da bi se trebalo kontaktirati Drustvo za zastitu potrosaca koje bi moglo uvesti neki odjel (ako ga nema) za kontrolu sastojaka u djecjoj hrani.

----------


## Mima

Khm, drago mi je da ste to primijetili - Prijatelje životinja u ovoj priči naravno brine patnja životinja, a ne toliko loš marketing prema djeci, pa ne znam koliko ima smisla da onaj tko normalno konzumira meso potpisuje pismo o kojemu se govori o patnji i užasima u klaonicama - jer i meso koje nije u Disney omotu dolazi iz tih istih klaonica.

----------


## Mony

Evo, ja upravo razgovarala s tajnikom Drustva za zastitu potrosaca, koji je rekao kako mu se ideja jako svidja, posebno jer nisu o njoj razmisljali na taj nacin i potpuno se slaze s mojim objasnjenjem.
No, ipak bih o tome trebala razgovarati s predsjednikom drustva Ilijom Rkmanom, koji ce mi moci reci moze li se unutar njihovog drustva formirati takav odjel, pokrenuti takva akcija mozda... On dolazi kroz sat vremena.

Ja ne mogu poslati gornje pismo, jer sam mesojed. No, to ako sam mesojed ne znaci da zelim jesti i one dijelove mesa koji su namijenjene za smece, al se stavljaju u hrenovke i pastete i ostale poli salame, uz dodatke raznih konzervansa, emulgatora, kojecega, i s likom Mickey Mouse-a stavljaju kao proizvodi namijenjeni djeci.
Jako licemjerno i totalno nespojivo s drustvom koje se brine o djeci i _kao_ uvodi nove "zdrave" jelovnike za vrtice   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## AnneMary

> Ja ne mogu poslati gornje pismo, jer sam mesojed. No, to ako sam mesojed ne znaci da zelim jesti i one dijelove mesa koji su namijenjene za smece, al se stavljaju u hrenovke i pastete i ostale poli salame, uz dodatke raznih konzervansa, emulgatora, kojecega, i s likom Mickey Mouse-a stavljaju kao proizvodi namijenjeni djeci.
> Jako licemjerno i totalno nespojivo s drustvom koje se brine o djeci i _kao_ uvodi nove "zdrave" jelovnike za vrtice


potpisujem  :Mad:

----------


## Mony

Evo, razgovorala sam s predsjednikom Drustva za zastitu potrosaca, koji mi je rekao kako oni nemaju takav odjel unutar svojeg Drustva (odjel koji prati sastav proizvoda koiji se reklamiraju kao djecji), no i kako smatra da to ne ulazi u njihovu ingerenciju, vec definitivno spada pod ingerenciju pravobraniteljice za djecu.
Sastavila sam jedno pismo i poslala joj ga mailom.
Vidjet cemo sada.
No, ovo je sada vec totalno nevezano uz prvi post, od kojeg se ogradjujem. Mozda da se topic podijeli  :?

----------


## Honey

I ja sam svejed, pa sam svejedno poslala pismo. Ne vidim zašto bi me to sprečavalo. I u privatnom životu se normalno družim s vegetarijancima i pomažem životinjama kad imam priliku. Ovdje PŽ ne apeliraju jedino na patnje životinja, nego i na to kako su ti proizvodi potpuno neprimjereni za prehranu djece, a s tim se apsolutno slažem.




> Udruga Prijatelji životinja pokrenula je akciju kojom želi prekinuti suradnju Disneyja i PIK Vrbovca jer smatraju neprihvatljivim da Disneyjev crtani lik *Mickey Mouse reklamira mesne paštete, hrenovke, salame i hamburgere koji ne predstavljaju zdrave proizvode za djecu* i iza kojih se krije patnja životinja u intenzivnom farmskom uzgoju.


PŽ su prvi koji su pokrenuli takvu akciju, ako još netko želi nešto učiniti po tom pitanju ja ću se pridružiti i njemu.

----------


## petarpan

> I ja sam svejed, pa sam svejedno poslala pismo. Ne vidim zašto bi me to sprečavalo. I u privatnom životu se normalno družim s vegetarijancima i pomažem životinjama kad imam priliku. Ovdje PŽ ne apeliraju jedino na patnje životinja, nego i na to kako su ti proizvodi potpuno neprimjereni za prehranu djece, a s tim se apsolutno slažem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Udruga Prijatelji životinja pokrenula je akciju kojom želi prekinuti suradnju Disneyja i PIK Vrbovca jer smatraju neprihvatljivim da Disneyjev crtani lik *Mickey Mouse reklamira mesne paštete, hrenovke, salame i hamburgere koji ne predstavljaju zdrave proizvode za djecu* i iza kojih se krije patnja životinja u intenzivnom farmskom uzgoju.
> 			
> ...


s potpunim odobravanjem potpisujem!

u ovom trenutku mi je apsolutno svejedno tko je pokrenuo akciju, bitno mi je da je do akcije došlo...i ako uspije, značit će da disneyevi likovi više neće privlačit djecu ka hrenovkama i pašteti...

----------


## vrcki

upravo poslala!

----------


## Hannah

> ... dijelove mesa koji su namijenjene za smece, al se stavljaju u hrenovke i pastete i ostale poli salame, uz dodatke raznih konzervansa, emulgatora, kojecega, i s likom Mickey Mouse-a stavljaju kao proizvodi namijenjeni djeci.
> Jako licemjerno i totalno nespojivo s drustvom koje se brine o djeci i _kao_ uvodi nove "zdrave" jelovnike za vrtice


Potpisujem. Upravo sam poslala pismo.  Usput, da roditelji stvarno znaju što hrenovke i salame sadrže nema tog Mickey-a koji bi ih nagovorio da ih daju svojoj dijeci. Sigurna sam u to.

----------

